# Early Schwinn Corvette



## Tim s (May 10, 2021)

I first saw this bike when I was picking up my Schwinn 5 speed Corvette. The bike was in the process of being restored and not for sale at the time. The owner/ restorer is a good friend and later indicated that he would sell me the bike. We both were going to Memory Lane and arranged to make the handoff there. His restoration skills and attention to detail are second to none. The bike might possibly be the earliest Schwinn Corvette out there with an October 1953 date. Enjoy the pics. Tim


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 10, 2021)

Tim s said:


> I first saw this bike when I was picking up my Schwinn 5 speed Corvette. The bike was in the process of being restored and not for sale at the time. The owner/ restorer is a good friend and later indicated that he would sell me the bike. We both were going to Memory Lane and arranged to make the handoff there. His restoration skills and attention to detail are second to none. The bike might possibly be the earliest Schwinn Corvette out there with an October 1953 date. Enjoy the pics. Tim
> 
> View attachment 1409043
> 
> ...



Wow beautiful bike well worth the wait I'm sure. I have the same pedals on my '59 Corvette how many years did they use that type?


----------



## Tim s (May 10, 2021)

I am not sure about the pedals but someone here surely knows. Tim


----------



## Oilit (May 11, 2021)

That's the early version of the pinstripe decal on the downtube, I didn't realize that was ever used on the middleweights! I'll have to keep an eye out for that detail from now on! Beautiful bike!


----------



## Oilit (May 11, 2021)

Just out of curiosity, what's the hub date?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 11, 2021)

Oilit said:


> That's the early version of the pinstripe decal on the downtube, I didn't realize that was ever used on the middleweights! I'll have to keep an eye out for that detail from now on! Beautiful bike!



Are those correct pedals for a '53?


----------



## Oilit (May 11, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Are those correct pedals for a '53?



The bike is probably a '54 built with a frame that was started late '53, that was pretty common for Schwinn. But I believe the pedals are right. They're the same ones used on the balloon Jaguars. They were used on the early Travelers as well.


----------



## Jeff54 (May 11, 2021)

Nice bike and it's not just the oldest Corvette on the WWW now, pretty sure it's the oldest 'Middleweight' of any kind known to exist on the World Wide Web.  And an October would be a 1953 Christmas bike. One might say, its  age and time could be considered a prototype or origin was let to a very limited group of special persons. And personally speculated that there could, should be at least spring 54 frames, yours takes the concept up another level on clear 53. I'd be double checking Serial #, to be sure, B/C  indeed, 53 is likely quite extraordinary.   I don't mean to knock the restoration and it's to difficult to say; what is what or this and that on your bike, but in your photo it looks  an pretty orange-y tone  for Opal Red.

I found U an 1954 Serial number dated for  a potential orig comparable stock parts bike  and the pedals look the same Here.: https://ratrodbikes.com/forum/index.php?threads/1955-schwinn-corvette-all-original.64157/
Photo Bucket just barely let me post a photo here.


----------



## Tim s (May 11, 2021)

The previous owner/ restorer matched the color to the color under the head badge and the rear hub has 54 on it. I am really happy with the bike and look forward to displaying it. Tim


----------



## HARPO (May 12, 2021)

@Tim s  Wow, what a beauty! I would have been nervous taking this one home for fear of a paint chip! And a worthy addition to your collection.


----------



## Oilit (May 12, 2021)

@Tim s, as nice as the bike looks now, what kind of shape was it in to start with? Did the previous owner take any "before" pictures? I'm guessing he must have started with a pretty complete example.


----------



## Tim s (May 12, 2021)

I first saw the bike about 2 years ago when my wife and I were looking at his bike collection. The bike was complete/unrestored then and I remember the paint being faded as well as the decals but everything was there. At the time I remember him pointing out the early serial number and that the seat and seat tube decal were different from other early middleweight Schwinns. The next time I saw the bike was last summer when I was picking up the Corvette 5 speed that I bought from him. At that time the bike had been painted and he was waiting to get the seat back from the guy restoring the seat. I would think that he has before pics but i really don’t know. I do know he has been into middleweight Schwinns for a long time and knows his stuff. He has been gradually selling off his middleweight collection and most of his parts are gone. Here is a pic of the 5 speed corvette that I bought from him last summer. Tim


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 12, 2021)

Oilit said:


> That's the early version of the pinstripe decal on the downtube, I didn't realize that was ever used on the middleweights! I'll have to keep an eye out for that detail from now on! Beautiful bike!



That's what I was thinking... isn't this the same decal used on the Balloon tire Jaguar?  Is this decal available reproduced?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (May 12, 2021)

Tim s said:


> I first saw this bike when I was picking up my Schwinn 5 speed Corvette. The bike was in the process of being restored and not for sale at the time. The owner/ restorer is a good friend and later indicated that he would sell me the bike. We both were going to Memory Lane and arranged to make the handoff there. His restoration skills and attention to detail are second to none. The bike might possibly be the earliest Schwinn Corvette out there with an October 1953 date. Enjoy the pics. Tim



Absolutely beautiful!  Your friend does excellent work. Congrats!


----------



## Oilit (May 12, 2021)

Tim s said:


> I first saw the bike about 2 years ago when my wife and I were looking at his bike collection. The bike was complete/unrestored then and I remember the paint being faded as well as the decals but everything was there. At the time I remember him pointing out the early serial number and that the seat and seat tube decal were different from other early middleweight Schwinns. The next time I saw the bike was last summer when I was picking up the Corvette 5 speed that I bought from him. At that time the bike had been painted and he was waiting to get the seat back from the guy restoring the seat. I would think that he has before pics but i really don’t know. I do know he has been into middleweight Schwinns for a long time and knows his stuff. He has been gradually selling off his middleweight collection and most of his parts are gone. Here is a pic of the 5 speed corvette that I bought from him last summer. Tim
> 
> View attachment 1410529
> 
> View attachment 1410530



Another beautiful bike! Congratulations!


----------



## Tim s (May 12, 2021)

Hi Dave, I don’t know if they are reproducing that decal or if he had it made so I will ask him that and if he has any before pics Of the bike. Tim


----------



## geosbike (May 13, 2021)

wow that's nice


----------

